# OHSK110 valve lash spec?



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello people, 
Regards my 2004 Tecumseh OHV OHSK 110: I see this listed as .004, both exhaust and intake. That seems tight, but, I'm a car guy and have no experience with these engines.
I'm going to do this today and just wanna double check, is this the correct spec?
Thanks!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello melson. You are correct, the specs call for .004 Thousandths. I believe the specs are tighter because the OHV engine doesn't transfer as much heat to the valve train as a flat head where the valve stems are enclosed in the hot engine block. Since heat cause parts to expand, the push rods are much cooler than the valve stems on the flat head and can be set to a tighter gap. I maybe, could be, possibly wrong.


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok Perfect. And, thanks, Grunt, for the quick reply. Now I can go get my hands dirty ...


----------



## melson (Feb 9, 2015)

Grunt, fyi, the exhaust wasn't too bad, at .007. The intake was a little sloppy at .009.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice job melson. OHV's are so much easier than flat heads to adjust valve lash.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

We used to set them even tighter again, 0.003 if they're loose they engine will kick back when you try to start it.


----------

